# Eure Top 5 Games Ever von damals bis heute



## Tripleh84 (26. Oktober 2012)

Weiß nicht ob es schon so ein Thema gibt, aber würd mich mal Intressieren.

Meine Top 5

1.) Heavy Rain (PS3)
2.) Prey (PC)
3.) Resident Evil 1+2+Code Veronica 
4.) Diablo 2 + LOD
5.) Need for Speed Porsche

+Dos Game: Der Reeder


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eure Top 5 EPIC Games von damals bis heute*

Schlechter Titel: Es gibt schließlich ein Studio namens Epic Games (früher Epic Megagames, heutzutage oftmals einfach Epic genannt). Dachte, es würde sich auf dies beziehen


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eure Top 5 EPIC Games von damals bis heute*

mist.. Kann ein Mod das abändern eventuell? 

in "Eure Top 5 Games Ever von damals bis heute"


----------



## Eftilon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eure Top 5 EPIC Games von damals bis heute*

Meine Top Five 

M.A.X (Mechanised Assault & Exploration)
Commandos
Age of Kings
Civilisation 1
XCOM Enemy Unknown - hat glaube ich auch das zeug dazu in meine besteliste einzugehen

eftilon


----------



## target2804 (27. Oktober 2012)

Monkey Island
Age of Empires
GTA 2
Nfs High stakes
Anstoß 2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eure Top 5 EPIC Games von damals bis heute*

Commandos, die alten MoH Teile, Anno 1602, Gothic und Baphomets Fluch


----------



## Volcom (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eure Top 5 EPIC Games von damals bis heute*

Anno 1602, Operation Flashpoint, Call of Duty 1, Command & Conquer TS, Battlefield 1942

Das waren die Spiele die mich am meisten fasziniert haben und ebenso am längsten beschäftigt haben, sogar bis heute noch.


----------



## kero81 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eure Top 5 EPIC Games von damals bis heute*

Metal Gear Solid 1
Tomb Raider 1
Tetris
Resident Evil 1
Wipe out 1
Ridge Racer 1

Das waren meiner Meinung nach die allerbesten Spiele die ich jemals gespielt habe...


----------



## The_Rock (27. Oktober 2012)

Uff, is schwer. Da gibts viele.

Zelda: A Link to the Past
Diablo
Starcraft
Mass Effect
Command & Conquer 1
Super Metroid

Jopp, dürfte meine Top 5 sein. Auch wenns 6 sind 

Edit: Schleichfahrt möcht ich noch erwähnen!


----------



## r34ln00b (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eure Top 5 EPIC Games von damals bis heute*

mgs1
c&c1
hl²
halo1
aoe1


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Eure Top 5 EPIC Games von damals bis heute*



The_Rock schrieb:


> Uff, is schwer. Da gibts viele.


 
WORD! Vor allem wenn man seit über 20 Jahren am Zocken ist

Ich sage mal voraussichtlich diese hier:

Wizardry 8
Battle Isle 3
Master of Orion 2: Battle at Antares
Super Smash Bros Brawl
Hearts of Iron 3 (Dies irae: Götterdämmerung Mod)

Mit World of Tanks und allen Lucasarts Adventures auf den Ehrenrängen


----------



## Festplatte (3. November 2012)

5. Team Fortress 2
4. Lone Survivor
3. Mirror's Edge
2. Assassin's Creed 1, 2 und 3
1. TES: Skyrim


----------



## Blaze-Raz (11. November 2012)

*AW: Eure Top 5 EPIC Games von damals bis heute*

Super Mario 64
Halo1
GTA San Andreas
Fallout 3
CoD 4

uff da gibst eine menge die ich noch aufzählen könnte


----------



## Onkeldieter (11. November 2012)

5.Anstoß 3
4.Grand Prix 3
3.Unreal tournament 2003
2.Half Life
1.CoD 2


----------



## natalie (11. November 2012)

*AW: Eure Top 5 EPIC Games von damals bis heute*

1. Rayman
2. NfS Porsche
3. TES: Morrowind
4. Dragon Age: Origins
5. The Witcher


----------



## Blauschwein (13. November 2012)

Ohne feste Reihenfolge:

1. Deus Ex 1
2. Fallout 2
3. Rayman 1
4. Crysis 1
5. Supreme Commander FA


----------



## Skipper81Ger (14. November 2012)

Die meisten Stunden habe ich mit


1 Final Fantasy (Pro teil zwischen 300-700std in game zeit)
2 skyrim (=700)
3 crysis + warhead ( beides weit über 10x durchgespielt )
4 Baldurs Gate (viel viel zeit)
5 Battlefild (nicht so viel zeit, aber geiles Spiel)

6 mass effect

verbracht und die zeit war es irgendwo auch wert.

(dabei gab es auch noch andere, im multiplayer hab ich sehr viel spass mit c&c Alarmstufe Rot, über 2 ps1 u röhren gehabt. Nicht zu vergessen das gute alte Mario cart...und down of war!!!!!!)


----------



## mr.4EvEr (14. November 2012)

1. Battlefield Bad Company 2 (ohne Origin )
2. Portal 2
3. GTR 2
4. NFS Most Wanted 1
5. COD 4


----------



## Metalic (14. November 2012)

1. Zelda - Ocarina of time (N64)
2. Final Fantasy VII (Playstation)
3. James Bond - Goldeneye (N64)
4. Lylat Wars 64 (N64)
5. Mario Kart (N64)


----------



## ImNEW (14. November 2012)

Naja,

1. Empire Total War (mit Darthmod 8.01)
2. Hearts of Iron 3 (alle Addons bis FTM)
3. Nexus - The Jupiter Incident (Gutes Spiel, will Nachfolger)
4. Mass Effect 2
... Dürfen es auch 10 sein?
5. Wargame: European Escalation
-----------------------------------------------
6. Halo 1
7. Arma 2
8. Earth 2150
9. Battlefield: Bad Company
10. Company of Heroes + Addons


----------



## Thallassa (14. November 2012)

1. Beyond Good & Evil
2. Day of the Tentacle
3. Alan Wake
4. Deus Ex: Human Revolutions
5. XIII


----------



## Morote (16. November 2012)

Meine Top 5:

1. Mass Effect 1-3
2. Final Fantasy X 
3. Crysis 1
4. Metal Gear Solid 3
5. Zelda - Occarina of Time


----------



## Fexzz (16. November 2012)

1. Mass Effect Trilogie
2. Zelda - Ocarina of Time
3. Natural Selection 2
4. Harvest Moon - Back to Nature
5. Super Mario Kart


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2012)

AoE 2
Need For Speed: Most Wanted
World of Warcraft (früher)
Mass Effect (alle Teile)
Empire Earth (das erste, mit Zeitalter der Eroberung)
Battlefield 2
Tekken auf PS1 / PS2


Ja, sind paar mehr, ich weiß.


----------



## Murdoch (16. November 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wipe out 1


 
Dann hast du aber nicht wipeout 2097 auf der ps1 gespielt. Das war Ultra. "... Improve your reaction time. Redbull"


----------



## facehugger (16. November 2012)

Puuuh, bei mir haben folgende Games einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen:


Mass Effect-Trilogie
F.E.A.R.
Dead Space
Race Driver Grid
Bioshock
Gruß


----------



## Fafafin (16. November 2012)

Oil Imperium (C64/Amiga)
Secret of Monkey Island 1 & 2 (Amiga/PC)
Pirates! (PC)
Battle Isle I bis IV (PC)
Warcraft 1 & 2 (PC)
Abgesehen von diesen Top 5 fallen mir aber schon noch einige tolle Spiele ein:
Civilization I-IV, Colonization, MDK, Ascendancy, Total Annihilation, Rebel Assault, Siedler 2, Age of Empires, Empire Earth, Duke Nukem 3D (im Multiplayer unter DOS!) und noch einige mehr...


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. November 2012)

Fafafin schrieb:


> Oil Imperium (C64/Amiga)
> Secret of Monkey Island 1 & 2 (Amiga/PC)
> Pirates! (PC)
> Battle Isle I bis IV (PC)
> ...



Multiplayer unter DOS hatte ich mit Warcraft 2 per einiger Nullmodemkabel. Und das war schön aufwendig zu entknoten wenn wir fertig waren. Und dann den PC inklusive Röhrenmonitor wieder nach Hause schleppen... soll noch einer sagen wir hätten damals kein Sport getrieben 

@deine Spieleliste: Geile Spiele, bis auf Rebel Assault habe ich auch alle gezockt, nur Sid Meier's Pirates! habe ich heute nicht mehr. Dafür spiele ich die meisten anderen auch heute noch, besonders Civ und Battle Isle.


----------



## DerpDerpington (16. November 2012)

Ich kann das nur danach bewerten, wie sehr mich Spiele anfangs oder auch nach einem längeren Zeitraum beeindruckt haben, sonst würden hier nur aktuelle Titel, wie Skyrim oder BF3 stehen 

Pokemon Rote Edition 
Dragonball Z Budokai 3
GTA: SA
Killzone
ICO

relativ neu: Journey


----------



## fear.de (16. November 2012)

James Bond : Goldeneye 64
Banjo & kazoee (ggf. falsch geschrieben)
Dark Projekt 
Mario 64 und Mario Party
Shenmue

Ja damals als Kind fast nur Konsolen Spieler, seit zig Jahren PCler, trotzdem die beste zeit <3


----------

